# Land Mullet... HELP!



## Kassidy (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay, on Monday we found a Land Mullet in my backyard. At first we thought it was a blue tongue so we fed it banana and kiwi fruit. (I could only find 1 snail!)

I'm not going to keep it, I'm just encouraging it to come back. 
We think its a girl. It's called Spiffy and it appears to be shedding. Please help!

•What do you feed it?
•Do they shed?
•Are there others around?
•When do they breed?


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 23, 2012)

they should just eat crickets and snails, as for the shedding most lizards shed but im not sure when they breed.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 23, 2012)

pretty sure for wild specimans their breeding season is already over? I am pretty sure they bare their live bubs around late summer, the bubs sometimes hang around their mum for a little bit so you may see them with her


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 24, 2012)

The best way to encourage it to stay is to ensure it has some good habitat to live in. My folks have 3 adult land mullets at their place up the coast, living in various spots under the deck or in the rockeries. Needless to say, there are barely any snails around those spots anymore.


----------



## Karatemarty (Feb 12, 2013)

Kassidy said:


> Okay, on Monday we found a Land Mullet in my backyard. At first we thought it was a blue tongue so we fed it banana and kiwi fruit. (I could only find 1 snail!)
> 
> I'm not going to keep it, I'm just encouraging it to come back.
> We think its a girl. It's called Spiffy and it appears to be shedding. Please help!
> ...



They prefer rotting fruit, fresh fruit will also work, mostly anything a Bluey will eat, they have a very strong bite so be careful, claws are also long and sharp. In the wild they live on berries, fungi and rotting fruit.
They shed as they grow, less frequently as adults.
Males and females pair up, they breed over autumn and have live young mid to late summer, usually 4-8 (every 2 years). The young hand around for a year or two.


----------

